# Clash of the Titans (1981)



## Dave (Mar 29, 2001)

Clash of the Titans (1981)  

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0082186

Directed by Desmond Davis.  

Written by Beverley Cross with a little help from Greek Mythology.

I was unfortunate enough to see this at the cinema. Well, I liked Ray Harryhausen's other stop-go animation work  - Jason and the Argonaunts - fighting those skeletons . And this has a huge cast of well known actors and actresses - and the story of Perseus is an epic straight out of Greek Mythology. What could possibly go wrong with it? 

There is definitely a niche for this kind of film, because Hercules and Xena are so popular, but this film was dire. The Medusa was good, I'll give it that. The robot Owl was silly and unecessary. Do you really want the plot? One of the worst films I have ever paid money to see at the cinema.


----------



## ewlyn (Apr 11, 2001)

This was my favorite movie when I was little!  I used to wait and wait for it to come on TV.

And I was such a stupid kid that I actually used to believe that Medusa would turn me to stone if I looked at her!  I used to watch that scene in a mirror...

Ah... the wonderful days of childhood...


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

Clash Of the Titans is one of my fav films of all time!

It was this film that first got me interested in mythology and also inspired me to become an animator! (Though I work with 2d and computer now!) 

Meduse used to scare the heck out of me! Like you ewlyn, I thought I'd be turned to stone if I looked at her! Kids eh!  

Am I right in thinking Maggie Smith was in it? Played Hera... I think. Been awhile since I've seen it!


----------



## Bones (Jun 6, 2002)

ooh yea! I first saw it as a kid and it was at school that i saw it! (I think it was coming upto summer break which is why we got to watch a video)

definetly a very cool film!!! Medusa was creepy...


----------



## Heebie (Jan 15, 2009)

*Just watched Clash of the Titans – Did anyone else feel sorry for Medusa?*

Okay, so she may be a bit of a minger, but she wasn’t bothering anyone.  

Then, one day, Perseus comes to her island, slays her pet dog, breaks into her house and cuts off her head – all because his mother-in-law to be has made a slip of a tongue.  

Then, when he’d saved his fiancé, does he give her severed head a proper burial?  No, he just slings it in the water (nearly taking out the poor winged horse who carried him around everywhere for the last thirty days).  

I hope Perseus never needs to borrow anything from my house.


----------



## kythe (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Just watched Clash of the Titans – Did anyone else feel sorry for Medusa?*

Yes, Medusa had it rough.  The most common myth about her says she was a beautiful virgin priestess in Athena's temple when Poseidon raped her.  Athena blamed her and punished her by turning her into a monster.  The story is very telling about the role of women in ancient Greek culture.


----------

